# The Right Bbq



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

When we bought our 280 the salesman told us that there was only one kind of BBQ that would hook directly up to the trailer. I did alot of drugs in the 80's and I can't remember which one he said. What do you guys recommend? We don't need one with a side burner, just a grill. Thanks!


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

I just took the regulator off my Weber and added an extra coupling and hose for the grill. If you are going to hook up the grill after the trailer gas regulator you must also remove the regulator on the grill for it to work correctly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

It does, thanks!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Just about any BBQ will work if you set them up to remove the regulator if you can. The RV propane supply is regulated at the tanks and if you try to regulate again at the BBQ it will not work properly. Almost all BBQ's you buy will have the regulator built onto the BBQ some how that will have to be removed if you want to use your camper propane supply after the regulator. The RV ones with outback (the RVQ (mine is RV500)) let the gas line hook directly in with no regulator. If you can adapt a line to hook into your camper with a hose eliminating the regulator at the BBQ, it should work fine since its regulated at the tanks. I have the outdoor kitchen on my unit that has no BBQ regulator. The hose that ties to the camper with quick connects ties right to the BBQ as well. I also have a Coleman Roadtrip grill that I like as well that I am going to remove the regulator from and build a connector to tie it into the quick connects provided on the camper. I actually like the RV BBQ that was provided and use it pretty much exclusively. Its a good unit. I only use my Coleman now when we have lots of company/kids/family with us as a second BBQ.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

We have the Weber Q100 but we saw a pretty nice looking all stainless one at Costco yesterday you may want to check out.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I think with those propane adapter thingies from Camping World, you can use whatever BBQ you choose. "Extend a Stay" or something like that. They have all kinds of propane stuff.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We have the Weber Q100 but we saw a pretty nice looking all stainless one at Costco yesterday you may want to check out.

My husband really enjoys grilling but like everything you have to have the right tools! The unit from Costco ($109, a pretty great deal) is just what he was looking for... Crucial to his grilling technique are two burners independently operated. That way you can do just straight grill burgers, sausages, etc. but can also do some indirect heat grilling as well. You can also fire up on burner and leave the other side of for baking... Brownies, cookies, etc. (find some 3-4 inch cast iron skillets, get already prepared cookie dough and make big skillet cookies on the grill. Perfected this technique when we were boating a lot and our boat did not have an oven!)

NEedless to say, we purchased the Costco unit. Our old double burner BBQ (travel size) is now 12 years old and real tired. We are looking forward to taking the new one on the road. Good luck on finding your perfect grill!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the input folks, we're looking on-line right now.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

The one your salesman was probably talking about was called a "Side Kick" grill. The one that came with my 312BH is the RV500 Side Kick grill. I use the heck out of it and it has been a good grill and is set up for the mount that mounts to the outside of your trailer or a bracket like the 312BH has. I have attached a link with a picture, but the link to ouioutdoors.com for grills is broken tonite, but have a look. There is a link for the mfg on top of the page on this link.

My link


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

We just bought that one(Nexgrill) from Costco $119. Seems to be OK. Haven't cooked with it yet. Its big...for a small BBQ that is.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

The "right BBQ" is an Eastern-Carolina style pulled pork, with a vinegar-based sauce.

Not sure about your grill, though.... ;-)


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

MMMMM pulled pork!


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

If you want to plumb your grill into the trailer gas line the following link is where I got my hose and fittings from (thanks to someone else on this forum finding it).

http://www.propaneproducts.com/hansen-quick-connect.html

I added a 12 ft hose two quick disconnects and two fittings and removed the regulator from the grill. Combined with a folding table I have a grill station next to my outdoor kitchen. Which is next to the cooler and lounge chair under the awning.

I believe it is time to go camping and relax!


----------

